# si bien



## pimpollo

Oi, gostaria que me ajudasem  com este conetor do espanhol que nao sei direito como traduzir ao port. "   *Si bien* la eliminación de trabas al libre comercio..." muito obrigada!


----------



## Virginia87

Hola pimpollo, se me ocurre que podrias usar una estructura , como por ejemplo MESMO SABENDO QUE-
Mesmo sabendo que a eliminação de travas ao livre comércio ...,


----------



## pimpollo

obrigada virginia!!!!! gostei muito da sua postagem!!!!


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Cómo continúa la frase?



pimpollo said:


> Oi, gostaria que me ajudasem com este conetor do espanhol que nao sei direito como traduzir ao port. " *Si bien* la eliminación de trabas al libre comercio..." muito obrigada!


----------



## pimpollo

a frase completa é assim:   Si bien la eliminación de trabas al libre comercio y al movimiento de capitales ha sido un fenómeno de alcance global en las últimas tres décadas, lo cierto es que este fenómeno ha impactado, en términos relativos, con mayor fuerza en los países periféricos


----------



## Carfer

Pode traduzir por _'se bem que': "Se bem que a eliminação de entraves ao livre comércio e ao movimento de capitais tenha sido um fenómeno de alcance global nas últimas três décadas..._'


----------



## pimpollo

Obrigada, pode ser também, "se bem que" mas agradeço sobre tudo "entraves" porque eu tinha traduzido "travas"


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Pode traduzir por _'se bem que': "Se bem que a eliminação de entraves ao livre comércio e ao movimento de capitais tenha sido um fenómeno de alcance global nas últimas três décadas..._'



Não sei bem o motivo e nem estou tão seguro do que digo, mas me parece que, ao menos no português brasileiro, "se bem que" funciona melhor como concessiva que vai depois da ideia principal do período (exemplos retirados do Google seguem abaixo). Nesse caso, como se trata de usar a expressão traduzida no início do período, eu daria preferência para alternativas como "embora", "muito embora", "ainda que" ou "mesmo que".

** Estudo mostra que 93% dos portugueses usam desodorizante, se bem  que 70% de forma estranha.*

* *Não é a primeira vez que joga e já mostrou  que é  grosso, se bem que ontem se superou.

* (...) **permitiu, se bem que de má vontade, (...).*


----------



## pimpollo

okporip said:


> Não sei bem o motivo e nem estou tão seguro do que digo, mas me parece que, ao menos no português brasileiro, "se bem que" funciona melhor como concessiva que vai depois da ideia principal do período (exemplos retirados do Google seguem abaixo). Nesse caso, como se trata de usar a expressão traduzida no início do período, eu daria preferência para alternativas como "embora", "muito embora", "ainda que" ou "mesmo que".
> 
> ** Estudo mostra que 93% dos portugueses usam desodorizante, se bem  que 70% de forma estranha.*
> 
> * *Não é a primeira vez que joga e já mostrou  que é  grosso, se bem que ontem se superou.
> 
> * (...) **permitiu, se bem que de má vontade, (...).*


POis é, eu já tinha reparado nisso ... então usei "mesmo sabendo..."
Agradeço ter me avisado


----------



## okporip

pimpollo said:


> POis é, eu já tinha reparado nisso ... então usei "mesmo sabendo..."
> Agradeço ter me avisado



Veja bem: não posso afirmar que há uma real incompatibilidade entre "se bem que" e início do período; só digo que, sobretudo no caso brasileiro, "embora" parece uma solução mais "natural" e "garantida". 

O "mesmo sabendo", embora dê conta de comunicar o essencial, não me parece uma boa opção. Isso porque ele opera com um impreciso sujeito pensante (quem é que "sabe", afinal, que a eliminação de entraves etc.?) que inexiste na formulação original e é totalmente desnecesário.


----------



## brasileirinho

okporip said:


> Não sei bem o motivo e nem estou tão seguro do que digo, mas me parece que, ao menos no português brasileiro, "se bem que" funciona melhor como concessiva que vai depois da ideia principal do período (exemplos retirados do Google seguem abaixo). Nesse caso, como se trata de usar a expressão traduzida no início do período, eu daria preferência para alternativas como "embora", "muito embora", "ainda que" ou "mesmo que".
> 
> ** Estudo mostra que 93% dos portugueses usam desodorizante, se bem  que 70% de forma estranha.*
> 
> * *Não é a primeira vez que joga e já mostrou  que é  grosso, se bem que ontem se superou.
> 
> * (...) **permitiu, se bem que de má vontade, (...).*



Concordo totalmente.



> Obrigada, pode ser também, "se bem que" mas agradeço sobre tudo  "entraves" porque eu tinha traduzido "travas"



_Travas _e _entraves _são opções possíveis, dependendo do registro da frase.
Sugiro entraves por tratar-se de um texto mais formal.


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Não sei bem o motivo e nem estou tão seguro do que digo, mas me parece que, ao menos no português brasileiro, "se bem que" funciona melhor como concessiva que vai depois da ideia principal do período (exemplos retirados do Google seguem abaixo). Nesse caso, como se trata de usar a expressão traduzida no início do período, eu daria preferência para alternativas como "embora", "muito embora", "ainda que" ou "mesmo que".
> 
> ** Estudo mostra que 93% dos portugueses usam desodorizante, se bem que 70% de forma estranha.*
> 
> * *Não é a primeira vez que joga e já mostrou que é grosso, se bem que ontem se superou.*
> 
> ** (...) **permitiu, se bem que de má vontade, (...).*


 
Não discordo, em geral, mas a frase que nos é proposta tem uma estrutura particular:

_"*Se bem que* a eliminação de entraves ao livre comércio e ao movimento de capitais tenha sido um fenómeno de alcance global nas últimas três décadas, *o certo é que* este fenómeno teve impacto, em termos relativos, com maior força nos países periféricos_'.

Trata-se, portanto, de fazer uma concessão para depois realçar melhor o que se quer afirmar. É a mesma estrutura que usamos em frases como _*'Se bem que* se reconheça alguma razão ao que F... sustenta, *sempre se dirá que/ a verdade é que/não se pode deixar de sublinhar que*......'_

Não vejo nada de anormal, pelo menos no meu português, nesta construção. Estou, de resto, acostumado a encontrá-la. Pode até ser defeito profissional, já que é típica de escritos argumentativos como aqueles que habitualmente faço.

Não teria nenhum problema em usar outra expressão concessiva, mas não vejo necessidade disso porque, ainda que possa estar enganado, não vejo por que objectar à colocação de _'se bem que'_ no início da frase. O que me soa mal, isso sim, além de que acho que perde clareza, força e efeito, é dizer: 'O _certo é que este fenómeno teve impacto, em termos relativos, com maior força nos países periféricos, se bem que..._'.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Não discordo, em geral, mas a frase que nos é proposta tem uma estrutura particular:
> 
> _"*Se bem que* a eliminação de entraves ao livre comércio e ao movimento de capitais tenha sido um fenómeno de alcance global nas últimas três décadas, *o certo é que* este fenómeno teve impacto, em termos relativos, com maior força nos países periféricos_'.
> 
> Trata-se, portanto, de fazer uma concessão para depois realçar melhor o que se quer afirmar. É a mesma estrutura que usamos em frases como _*'Se bem que* se reconheça alguma razão ao que F... sustenta, *sempre se dirá que/ a verdade é que/não se pode deixar de sublinhar que*......'_
> 
> Não vejo nada de anormal, pelo menos no meu português, nesta construção. Estou, de resto, acostumado a encontrá-la. Pode até ser defeito profissional, já que é típica de escritos argumentativos como aqueles que habitualmente faço.
> 
> Não teria nenhum problema em usar outra expressão concessiva, mas não vejo necessidade disso porque, ainda que possa estar enganado, não vejo por que objectar à colocação de _'se bem que'_ no início da frase. O que me soa mal, isso sim, além de que acho que perde clareza, força e efeito, é dizer: 'O _certo é que este fenómeno teve impacto, em termos relativos, com maior força nos países periféricos, se bem que..._'.



Carfer, 
Conforme escrevi, eu não tinha mesmo segurança do que sugeria. Nem é o caso, então, de _dar-lhe razão_, mas de agradecê-lo pela bem fundamentada explanação. Aprendi mais uma; obrigado!


----------



## Mangato

Poderia traduzir _*si bien*_ por *embora* ?

Obrigado


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Carfer,
> Conforme escrevi, eu não tinha mesmo segurança do que sugeria. Nem é o caso, então, de _dar-lhe razão_, mas de agradecê-lo pela bem fundamentada explanação. Aprendi mais uma; obrigado!


 
Mas olhe que o facto de eu sentir neste caso alguma segurança em relação ao que disse não quer dizer que seja eu quem tem razão. Quem sabe se não sou eu quem tem de aprender alguma coisa!


----------



## okporip

Mangato said:


> Poderia traduzir _*si bien*_ por *embora* ?
> 
> Obrigado



Nesse caso, conforme registrei acima, parece-me que sim.


----------



## Mangato

okporip said:


> Nesse caso, conforme registrei acima, parece-me que sim.


 
Obrigado e desculpas, ler depressa traz esse problema.

So acrescentar *que si bien,* é uma* locución cunjuntiva* que pode ser equivalente a *aunque, no obstante, *e introduz uma condição que incide negativamente pero não modifica o resultado

*si **bien**.*

*1. *loc. conjunt. *aunque.* U. para contraponer un concepto a otro o denotar alguna excepción.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## agl

"muito embora"


----------

